# piranha diet question



## darweezie21 (Sep 24, 2006)

is it ok to feed red belly piranhas pellets, primarily cichlid pellets,? sorry if it sounds like a stupid question


----------



## MikeG (Nov 20, 2004)

darweezie21 said:


> is it ok to feed red belly piranhas pellets, primarily cichlid pellets,? sorry if it sounds like a stupid question


Sure, just make sure, every once and a while you suplement their diet with shrimp or white meat fish filllet such as smelt or other... sorry fir the lac k of info but im fukkkkin hammred right now and thats the best spelling i could come up wirth


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes! In fact it's probably a more wise choice than anything else. Pellets have a lot more nutrients and they can definitely promote coloration better.

I suggest the Hikari Cichlid Gold pellets.
~Taylor~


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

good one mike,,,lol

ya please do if you can actualy get them eatting pellets because most people have problems getting them to do that,but through a chunk of fish in there once and a wile,,


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Jan 10, 2008)

only bad thing is .. they poo too much when i feed em pellets.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh totally, pellets are the shiznit!

And like Taylor said... Hikari Cichlid Gold is an excellent choice.
I feed my pygos this almost exclusively.
I have 20 mixed pygos in a 150 gallon, and they're lively, healthy and colorful.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

darweezie21 said:


> is it ok to feed red belly piranhas pellets, primarily cichlid pellets,? sorry if it sounds like a stupid question


yes. I had some left over hikari pellet's, from when I had oscar's. And, my rb's love them! The red is really coming out of them.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

darweezie21 said:


> is it ok to feed red belly piranhas pellets, primarily cichlid pellets,? sorry if it sounds like a stupid question


Yeah its good to feed the p's pellets, but the only hard part is if they'll accualy eat the pellets. Mine won't even eat the pellets or flakes i put in the tank. (I guess I spoiled them with too much beefheart and tilapia)


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Gerrad said:


> is it ok to feed red belly piranhas pellets, primarily cichlid pellets,? sorry if it sounds like a stupid question


yes. I had some left over hikari pellet's, from when I had oscar's. And, my rb's love them! The red is really coming out of them.
[/quote]

That's a bummer that the red is coming out of them... 
Keep feeding them the pellets and I'm sure the red will return!


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> is it ok to feed red belly piranhas pellets, primarily cichlid pellets,? sorry if it sounds like a stupid question


yes. I had some left over hikari pellet's, from when I had oscar's. And, my rb's love them! The red is really coming out of them.
[/quote]

That's a bummer that the red is coming out of them... 
Keep feeding them the pellets and I'm sure the red will return!








[/quote]

there bio gold is good also, they actually have a new bio gold and its supose to give your fish surpereor growth atleast thats what it says on the lable


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Pellets are wonderful to feed your fish. They contain large amounts of alpha and beta caratiens which help develop color.


----------



## darweezie21 (Sep 24, 2006)

Gerrad said:


> is it ok to feed red belly piranhas pellets, primarily cichlid pellets,? sorry if it sounds like a stupid question


yes. I had some left over hikari pellet's, from when I had oscar's. And, my rb's love them! The red is really coming out of them.
[/quote]

ya that's what mine are eating. haha, they're from my uncle's previous fish and i decided to take them from him. haha. they're actually Hikari Cichlid Staple


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> is it ok to feed red belly piranhas pellets, primarily cichlid pellets,? sorry if it sounds like a stupid question


yes. I had some left over hikari pellet's, from when I had oscar's. And, my rb's love them! The red is really coming out of them.
[/quote]

That's a bummer that the red is coming out of them... 
Keep feeding them the pellets and I'm sure the red will return!








[/quote]

This was a joke by the way.


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Oh totally, pellets are the shiznit!
> 
> And like Taylor said... Hikari Cichlid Gold is an excellent choice.
> I feed my pygos this almost exclusively.
> I have 20 mixed pygos in a 150 gallon, and they're lively, healthy and colorful.


u have 20 pygos in a 150?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

46% Crude protein and fortified with the other vitamins and minerals. Chicken breast is about 29% protein by mass as a comparison. The only things that provide more protein per weight are the expensive sh*t that weight lifters buy from GNC and they are only like 4% better. I didn't actually try out an oscar pellet yet for myself but if you filled a bowl of it and poured milk on it you would have the breakfast of champions.

www.kensfish.com/ <-order from them and it has the same nutrients for 1/4 the price of the name brands from the LPS. They float but I think that is what you want once your piranhas become trained to go to the surface.

With the pellets unless you are an educated athlete your fish are eating better than you!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

statusracing said:


> Oh totally, pellets are the shiznit!
> 
> And like Taylor said... Hikari Cichlid Gold is an excellent choice.
> I feed my pygos this almost exclusively.
> I have 20 mixed pygos in a 150 gallon, and they're lively, healthy and colorful.


u have 20 pygos in a 150?
[/quote]

What gave you that idea?


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Oh totally, pellets are the shiznit!
> 
> And like Taylor said... Hikari Cichlid Gold is an excellent choice.
> I feed my pygos this almost exclusively.
> I have 20 mixed pygos in a 150 gallon, and they're lively, healthy and colorful.


u have 20 pygos in a 150?
[/quote]

What gave you that idea?
[/quote]

hhhhmmmm i dont know nit says it!


----------



## rio (May 12, 2008)

statusracing said:


> Oh totally, pellets are the shiznit!
> 
> And like Taylor said... Hikari Cichlid Gold is an excellent choice.
> I feed my pygos this almost exclusively.
> I have 20 mixed pygos in a 150 gallon, and they're lively, healthy and colorful.


u have 20 pygos in a 150?
[/quote]

What gave you that idea?
[/quote]

hhhhmmmm i dont know nit says it!
[/quote]







Hi & welcome everyone. Its my 1st reply on here so here goes! Upon readin about the pellets, my RBs go wild for Catfish pellets & they wont eat anything else but the crap they shoot out is un-real! Ps, top-notch site 4 all your needs..


----------

